# Brown stuff in filter tubing?



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Can you tell me if this weird brown stuff I have been getting, is it build up from inside the tubing? I have been seeing this stuff, it almost looks like light brown pieces of wet paper.I will see it wrapped around a leaf usually. I thought it was bark coming off my driftwood. But I cleaned the filter out this evening, and when I fired it back up lots of it came flying out of the input tube.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I get that too!

Whenever i turn my canister off and then turn it back on, tons of the stuff go flying out of my outlet. 

I guess it's some type of algae?


----------



## zos (Aug 17, 2006)

I have this in the intake and outtake tubes of my Eheim in large amounts. I've always assumed it's some type of algae that adapts to extremely low-light situations since the tubing is dark green and doesn't get much light passing through it. I'd love to get rid of it!


----------



## neonmkr (May 16, 2008)

It's a build up of gunk coating the tubing. When you clean your filter use a flexible brush to clean the inside the tube.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Its just a build up of organics, fish poop, dead leaves, ect, same brown gunk that you clean out of your filter.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I will start taking the tubing off and cleaning it. Vinegar and hot water will work, or you really need to push something through it?


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Best to push something through. You will be surprised at how much the flow increases after you clean the tubing.


----------



## mooner (Dec 2, 2007)

Get something like these http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18375/si1501559/cl0/pennplaxfilterbrushkit3sizesasst

Attach to an old steel coat hanger (straighten out) and you can clean a 5'-6' hose in a jiffy.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I've also found that turning on my Eheim filter before the spray bar is underwater somehow prevents the gunk from blowing into my tank. I have NO idea why! But it's worked 3 times in a row now, and I have not cleaned the tubing.

The only thing I can think may be the reason is because the air that initially purges out of the output tubing and the spray bar is forceful enough to push that gunk out, but only when the spray bar is underwater. Maybe it has something to do with resistance of the water pressure? I have no clue. But it just does not happen as long as I turn on the filter when the intake screen is underwater while the spray bar is out of the water.

I should try this with my 20L to see if I get the same results. It's very nice to not have that gunk blowing into my nice, clean tank with each water change!

I'll eventually clean the tubes, but I am the first to admit that I'm too lazy to do it with every water change.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah, it gets really bad with the fluval's ribbed hosing. when i first got it (it was used on a tank that had some rainbows and other large fish) there was SOO much gunk inside the tubing. i used hot water and i kept bending the tubing from side to side and that got rid of the stuff inside. and yes those long brushes are a lifesaver, they make cleaning alot quicker.


----------



## NwFishinfool (May 4, 2007)

When I restart my filters, I remove the spraybar and take a cheap filter media bag and slip it over the outlet, turn it on and it catches a lot of the crud that comes out on a restart.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

bigstick120 said:


> Its just a build up of organics, fish poop, dead leaves, ect, same brown gunk that you clean out of your filter.


All covered in N-bacteria, too


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

NwFishinfool said:


> When I restart my filters, I remove the spraybar and take a cheap filter media bag and slip it over the outlet, turn it on and it catches a lot of the crud that comes out on a restart.


I like this idea. I may give this a try!



lauraleellbp said:


> All covered in N-bacteria, too


What is "N-bacteria"? Nitrifying bacteria, as in a good bacteria?


----------



## NwFishinfool (May 4, 2007)

Complexity,

It works really well, just use a real fine mesh and it catches most of it!

It's really frustrating to spend the time to clean and change water only to watch a bunch of crap blow out the lines when you restart the filter!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I just let it be...never cleaned my tubes.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

NwFishinfool said:


> It's really frustrating to spend the time to clean and change water only to watch a bunch of crap blow out the lines when you restart the filter!


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with that problem. I've often wondered how the filtration can go from not throwing out that gunk to suddenly spitting out a ton of it! I thought I was doing something wrong.



macclellan said:


> I just let it be...never cleaned my tubes.


I think I'm somewhere in the middle. I don't feel the need to clean them all the time, but I think there does come a time when I'd like to clean them out. I'm thinking more in terms of when I've had to deal with algae. It seems counterproductive, to me, to work so hard to remove every trace of algae inside the tank, only to have it repopulated by the filter tubing.

But I also know that I do more cleaning than what's probably healthy for my tanks. Even when I try to convince myself it's better to not over clean, I can't seem to stop myself from trying to clean every bit of crud I see anywhere.

However, I am getting better. The more plants I end up with, the more I'm beginning to just "wave" they python tube over an area to get the top layer of crud instead of plunging it deeply into the substrate.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Too lazy to clean them, I might as well replace them.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have to replace the hoses on my 20L because I'm going to switch that tank out to a 29g tank, and my current hoses would then be too short. So I get to be lazy for a good cause. :biggrin:


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Complexity said:


> I think there does come a time when I'd like to clean them out. I'm thinking more in terms of when I've had to deal with algae. It seems counterproductive, to me, to work so hard to remove every trace of algae inside the tank, only to have it repopulated by the filter tubing.


I find it far more effective to not have algae problems in the first place. :icon_idea I just keep clean and healthy tanks and don't worry about the tubes.

If I ever saw serious flow reduction or had an algae problem, that would change of course.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

When it comes time I will just buy new tubing. Why bother cleaning when the tube is so cheap?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

mott said:


> When it comes time I will just buy new tubing. Why bother cleaning when the tube is so cheap?


1. Free is cheaper than cheap.
2. Gas isn't cheap.
3. It doesn't take long to clean the tubes - less time than buying new tubes, cutting to size, time is money, etc.
4. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle (in that order)!


----------



## Adhlc (May 4, 2008)

macclellan said:


> I just let it be...never cleaned my tubes.


Same here, I had a hard enough time with the tubing when I first set up my XP2, I can't imagine taking it apart, cleaning it, and setting it back up.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Come on..cleaning them has to be easy. I am going to do mine today.


----------



## NwFishinfool (May 4, 2007)

Let us know how it works out.....


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

I just let it spray back in im too lazy to even put a filter bag over it cause then I have to clean the filter bag. My snails and shrimp seem to like the nasty stuff anyways so its gone by the next morning.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I cleaned them and it was easy, to spite not having the correct tools. I am going to look into the eheim cleaning tools. I used a piece of scrubby rubberbanded onto a coat hanger,lots of hot water, and a tiny bit of bleach. Alot of stuff came out, and the tank is fairly new. I bet those of you who haven't done it for awhile, or never, are really compromising your flow. It's back to running smooth with good output, like when I set it up.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Throw them out! Thats nuts! It take 5 minutes to clean the tubes.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Just get one of those hose brushes they sell online or at most fish stores. It is a small brush attached to a stiff but flexible piece of plastic. The plastic line is four feet long or so, and you just feed it through the tube, grab the end and pull the brush through. It takes all of about five minutes to clean your filter tubes, and once you see what comes out you will be glad you did it.

http://www.petsr4u.com/proddetail.asp?prod=10681

Dave


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I have to clean my tubes out a lot because it is facing a window. 

Luckily, i have this big thing that i bought at a flea market for 2.50










The thing to the left of it is a pen ;o


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

At the sanford flea market? That looks good for the tubing, but don't you still need something very flexible for the output part?
It also cannot be good for the life of the filter itself. Think of a heart that cannot pump because the arteries are clogged. I think it would make the pump work harder.
I wonder in your case Harry, if it would help to run some of that black ribbed plastic stuff that you use to keep wiring together over your tubing to block the light?


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't think light has much to do with it. My Fluval canister has solid gray hose and I still got plenty of the same stuff growing in them. I always assumed what was in there was more bacterial than algae.

Dave


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> At the sanford flea market? That looks good for the tubing, but don't you still need something very flexible for the output part?
> It also cannot be good for the life of the filter itself. Think of a heart that cannot pump because the arteries are clogged. I think it would make the pump work harder.
> I wonder in your case Harry, if it would help to run some of that black ribbed plastic stuff that you use to keep wiring together over your tubing to block the light?


Thats a good idea, thanks!
I wonder if my dad has any laying around right now :3

I bought that thing when i went up to North Carolina  I think that most flea markets have it though, because i think i remember seeing one a long time ago at that one air conditioned flea market.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Mine doesn't get much light either, but I bet it would be worse if it did. Mine is green tubing, but light can penetrate. YW Harry...always trying to come up with ideas.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stingray69 (Feb 13, 2021)

Reviving this thread , I already have all the tools for clean up by my questions will be ... are those brown stuff good bacteria that removes Ammonia or Nitrat ? 
Is it normal for the tubing getting dirty after a week of cleaning it up .... 
I suspect that it got something to do with the type of fish food that one is using. Brownish flakes or solid food always make the tubing dirtied was faster .


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You should rinse out the siphon hose with fresh water after you are done using it and hang it so it can air dry.


----------



## Skayell (Jan 6, 2021)

mott said:


> When it comes time I will just buy new tubing. Why bother cleaning when the tube is so cheap?


What about re-use, repurpose, recycle? It really isn’t that hard to clean out tubing. And this is from someone who really hates housework of any kind.
Tubing is not like ex-husbands or ex-boyfriends, even though I could always find a new one at a reasonable price; I never reuse them, just recycle them to some other woman who may not notice the negatives.
Seriously, consider reusing the tubing.


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

waterfaller1 said:


> At the sanford flea market? That looks good for the tubing, but don't you still need something very flexible for the output part?
> It also cannot be good for the life of the filter itself. Think of a heart that cannot pump because the arteries are clogged. I think it would make the pump work harder.
> I wonder in your case Harry, if it would help to run some of that black ribbed plastic stuff that you use to keep wiring together over your tubing to block the light?


Fluval canister filters can be run at lower flows by closing the valve. same as all the junk in the tubes. It was made that way, shouldn't mess with the system that much.



Stingray69 said:


> Reviving this thread , I already have all the tools for clean up by my questions will be ... are those brown stuff good bacteria that removes Ammonia or Nitrat ?
> Is it normal for the tubing getting dirty after a week of cleaning it up ....
> I suspect that it got something to do with the type of fish food that one is using. Brownish flakes or solid food always make the tubing dirtied was faster .


Whenever I did it it always looks like Brine shrimp that get sucked up to me. 

I am going to assume since it all is a light tan color in mine that it is just flushed out colors from whatever the color used to be so whatever it is it basically a sludge of everything. So the things that go in there are all things that should create bacteria. But you should also have a home for those in the canister. So cleaning is a good idea especially if your flow seems compromised. Personally I think I will adopt the catch it with a net or mesh bag. Then clean them if they ever get too bad. 

I actually will turn the filter to low, then to high, alternating every few seconds to clear out as much as I can. Not every time though.


----------

